# Cheque Cashing



## GnJ.in.MX (Mar 26, 2009)

Greetings All.

First of all, I must apologize for the vagueness of this question.

A Canadian neighbour of ours told us whenever he wants cash, he just writes a personal cheque drawn on a Canadian bank and he takes it to a place where he says they just cash the cheque with no service charge and they make their money on the foreign exchange. I think the name of the company is Intercom or something like that. 

Has anybody else ever used this service? What was your experience? The neighbour made it sound like a really great thing, but I haven't been able to find out anything about it in the Forum or from anybody else.

Looking forward to your replies.

Julie


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

InterCam ... and you have to have an account with them. Most people use them for larger transfers
Bienvenidos a Intercam Servicios Financieros

I would not expect to find them everywhere. Much easier to use an ATM


----------

